# RecTec vs Green Egg



## NellieKing (Mar 3, 2019)

Chuck done on RecTec and Green Egg (first time smoking on a Green egg)


----------



## mike243 (Mar 3, 2019)

Top roast was done on the pellet smoker I'd bet, looks drier


----------



## NellieKing (Mar 3, 2019)

Actually the opposite and I had a pan of liquid in w the Green Egg.  The one on the pellet grill was very moist, my only complaint is not enough bark.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 4, 2019)

What temps did you use and how long did you cook it?


----------



## NellieKing (Mar 4, 2019)

retfr8flyr said:


> What temps did you use and how long did you cook it?


250* on both and about 6 to 6.5 hrs.  Pulled ed them around 200* when they were probe tender.  Was my first time smoking on the Egg so wanted to see the difference at the same cooking temp


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 4, 2019)

AND??? What was your preference and why. I'm going to need some new equipment and am undecided about direction to go in...JJ


----------



## NellieKing (Mar 4, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> AND??? What was your preference and why. I'm going to need some new equipment and am undecided about direction to go in...JJ



Oh I wish I do uh l help you!!! I really enjoy both different reasons (do u have to choose you have a B day and Cheistmas coming up!)  The rectec one was really moist but want to try smoking one on the egg a few hours then sous vide it


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 4, 2019)

Birthday is in June. If I am going to hit up my Accountant (Wife of 30 years.) for $1000+, I had better be happy with the cooker for a Long Time to come...JJ


----------



## NellieKing (Mar 4, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Birthday is in June. If I am going to hit up my Accountant (Wife of 30 years.) for $1000+, I had better be happy with the cooker for a Long Time to come...JJ


Lol I worked for an accountant so I get it!  I really do love them both.  Rectec is great because I can smoke without babysitting and food is delish!  But wanted something I could get to a very high temp and sear meat and smoke on so thats when I adopted an Egg lol


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 4, 2019)

Once you get used to your Egg, you won't have to babysit it either. They hold temps amazingly well for hours on end.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 4, 2019)

Photos look fantastic,


----------



## NellieKing (Mar 4, 2019)

retfr8flyr said:


> Once you get used to your Egg, you won't have to babysit it either. They hold temps amazingly well for hours on end.


I noticed that, my biggest issue was regulating temp in the beginning


----------



## NellieKing (Mar 4, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> Photos look fantastic,



Thanks!!


----------

